# Just wanna assure myself of what this guy is...



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

just wanted to make sure that this fish is a brandtti... so if anyone can help.. its very welcomed and appreciated. He is about 4"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

one more


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Looks like a S. Brandti to me :nod:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. brandtii.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks guys... just makin sure...!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. a great looking S. Brandti...







!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's a beautiful brandtii you got there















How big?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

S. Brandtii


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

now thats how u take a pic for ID gj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, that's a beautiful brandtii you got there
> 
> 
> 
> ...














> just wanted to make sure that this fish is a brandtti... so if anyone can help.. its very welcomed and appreciated. He is about 4"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, that's a beautiful brandtii you got there
> ...


 Oops...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice one, very nice one.

looking for one myself


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> traumatic Posted on May 17 2004, 07:09 PM
> Nice one, very nice one.
> 
> looking for one myself


Aren't we all.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i tried to sell him... but no one wants him

I think hes a nice looking one too


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I want him, but I am no where near you.


----------

